# Versaworks and Roland BN-20/Setup Incomplete



## Jlkfong (Jan 24, 2012)

I just installed a Roland BN-20. Everything seems to be OK, except, in Versaworks, it says 'Setup Incomplete.' However, it shows up in the Printer Settings and the Utility in the Task Bar. I uninstalled everything and reinstalled and still get the same result. Please help. Thanks.
Janet


----------



## GoldieGirl (May 8, 2012)

Jlkfong said:


> I just installed a Roland BN-20. Everything seems to be OK, except, in Versaworks, it says 'Setup Incomplete.' However, it shows up in the Printer Settings and the Utility in the Task Bar. I uninstalled everything and reinstalled and still get the same result. Please help. Thanks.
> Janet


I think I know the answer to this one. Pull the clamp forward on the media roll. My BN20 arrived this week and that was the first mistake I made.


----------



## Jlkfong (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you...Silly me, that was the right solution.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jlkfong said:


> I just installed a Roland BN-20. Everything seems to be OK, except, in Versaworks, it says 'Setup Incomplete.' However, it shows up in the Printer Settings and the Utility in the Task Bar. I uninstalled everything and reinstalled and still get the same result. Please help. Thanks.
> Janet


I am curious...I thought the Roland dealer was required to do an ON-SITE INSTALL and TRAINING


----------



## Jlkfong (Jan 24, 2012)

My local Roland dealer did do an onsite set-up. They tested it thru Versaworks, and then they were done. I learned most of what I know from youtube videos.


----------



## GoldieGirl (May 8, 2012)

Jlkfong said:


> My local Roland dealer did do an onsite set-up. They tested it thru Versaworks, and then they were done. I learned most of what I know from youtube videos.


Me too. Struggled with it all weekend, watched every online video and started regretting I hadn't bought a new car instead.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Not all dealers are the same. Some do great installs and provide a ton of training and others just do the basics and cut out.

Here are a couple of tools that might help you guys:

Right click and download this file. It is kind of large and will take to long to load here.
Setup and training video: Video

BN20 Basic course PDF: PDF

Let me know if they help!


----------



## Ali Akbar (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't worry it's simple set the media clamp to little bid lift or right then close the sheet clamp i hope the problem can b sold, if they again get the error so clean the media sensor which is down behind the head then take the sheet setup if you don;t get the improvement, then install the CD of software in CD room and open device Manager to see which driver is miss so update with CD and the status 
Ali Akbar SGC


----------



## Ali Akbar (Aug 25, 2014)

Roland Dellers 
SABRI GROUP OF COMPANIES 
Head Office : 1-Ranjeet park, Mission Road, Lahore
tel: +92-42-36290001-4
Sales Office :5-Fazal Bulding Cooper, Road Lahore
tei: +92-42-37221436


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a BN 20. My yellow ink said 40% left. I shook all the inks, as instructed by the Utility. Afterwards the Yellow ink showed an exclamation mark and the Versa Works Printer said "Set-up incomplete".. I just took it that the yellow ink was too low and the machine wouldn't work until I got another cartridge. So I went into BN Utility and don't know why I pressed "Pump Ink" but I did and now the icon/screen instruction won't go. The "Back" button is greyed out.. I've shut it down via BN Utility& pressed "End" but it won't go away. New Yellow cartridge put in today - still says Incomplete Set-up. I have Urgent work to do on the machine but it won't start up. How can I get the BN Utility to cancel the "Pump Ink" command? I don't want to carry on as I think I would waste a lot of ink??? I don't actually know what it does as I can't find it in the manual. PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Birdbrain said:


> I have a BN 20. My yellow ink said 40% left. I shook all the inks, as instructed by the Utility. Afterwards the Yellow ink showed an exclamation mark and the Versa Works Printer said "Set-up incomplete".. I just took it that the yellow ink was too low and the machine wouldn't work until I got another cartridge. So I went into BN Utility and don't know why I pressed "Pump Ink" but I did and now the icon/screen instruction won't go. The "Back" button is greyed out.. I've shut it down via BN Utility& pressed "End" but it won't go away. New Yellow cartridge put in today - still says Incomplete Set-up. I have Urgent work to do on the machine but it won't start up. How can I get the BN Utility to cancel the "Pump Ink" command? I don't want to carry on as I think I would waste a lot of ink??? I don't actually know what it does as I can't find it in the manual. PLEASE HELP!!!!!


Call Roland and they should be able to help you.
If it is NOT under warranty still they will tell you to submit your question thru the webpage for out of warranty stuff. 

Pump up usually refers to filling the ink lines, dampers, etc. and will use a lot of ink. IDK if they have a way to stop it on that model, but most Roland printers you cant stop it. Which is why you have to be careful what you select. If you have extra ink around then i would just let it waste the ink and call it a lesson learned and never hit that again.

Lots of people have done things like this. When you compare the amount of money you can make with the printers a little wasted ink ($250 give or take) is a drop in the pool. Get an extra job and make up the wasted money. 

Good luck!


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for your response. I did have to go ahead and let it go through the motions of Pumping the ink. I was more annoyed that there was no way I could cancel the instruction once I'd accidentally clicked the buttton. The "Back" button was greyed out.


----------



## Arica (Oct 29, 2021)

Jlkfong said:


> I just installed a Roland BN-20. Everything seems to be OK, except, in Versaworks, it says 'Setup Incomplete.' However, it shows up in the Printer Settings and the Utility in the Task Bar. I uninstalled everything and reinstalled and still get the same result. Please help. Thanks.
> Janet


Very awesome! You saved me.... thank you!


----------

